# Mating and Emergency Spay Question



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

Pretty sure Bailey is/going to be pregnant. I noticed she started going into heat on the 19th of June and I put her on doggie diapers. She kept on eating them after a while and so I stopped the diapers and kept a watchful eye on her around my dad's intact male schnauzer who is 2x bigger than she. 

On the 1st of July I looked away for a minute and all of a sudden I see they are tied up. My dad freaked out and tried to get them apart. When he heard bailey yelp he stopped, thankfully. While they were tied up Bailey was drooling excessively and after she was obviously in a lot of pain either from her partner being too big or the pulling. 

The day after, I called the vet and the earliest they can do is August 6th. I was wondering if a whole month would be too late? I did some research and I think it just depends on the vet if they would do it. I know my vet will do it but I was wondering if anyone had issues with spaying their dog that far into pregnancy.

Also, the two got at it again today. The whole household has been working together at keeping them separated and it has been very good but they got two minutes of accidental unsupervised time and they went for it. Horny devils lol

Bailey was drooling during it again and after she was whining and being very vocal. I assume the vocals were from being in pain but the drooling is what I'm confused about. Anybody know?


Also, please don't accuse me of being a bad owner. I have my other dog spayed and I made one mistake by not watching this one even more carefully. We had been meaning to get her fixed anyways since she just got up to date on shots. I've had to convince everyone that puppies are not the best option and had the word 'dog abortion' slammed in my face. I'm just trying to do my best. Thanks.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Most vets offer an abortion injection right after an accidental breeding. However, I would spay her. I wouldn't wait one month. Find another vet that can get her in, the sooner the better. All it takes is a few minutes of not paying attention. It would be a good idea to neuter the male, as well, since he has been allowed to tie twice with a female. Then you won't need to worry about him accidentally breeding again.


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm going to call them monday and ask if theres any other possible way we can get in sooner like with no shows or anything. Money is very tight and we have been putting him off since Jada got fixed in March and now Bailey. What is strange is that he wasn't interested in Jada at all. Thinking that maybe he had no idea what to do or that she sorta grew up with him or that he just wasn't interested.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

You really need to have 2 doors between an intact male and a female in heat. Just watching (as you found out) won't help, neither will diapers (those are for catching the blood, not stopping a male). Anyway, I wouldn't wait a whole month, either. That would actually be 5 weeks. . .I just wouldn't be comfortable aborting the pups that far along. If your vet can't get her in sooner, maybe try a different vet? Somebody must have an opening.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't wait a month. Find someone, anyone to do it ASAP. When you called to schedule, did you specify that she had been bred and you need to schedule this as an emergency spay or did you just tell them you needed to schedule a spay? If you didn't specify, be sure you do - it's odd to me that they would schedule you out a month for a dog who had been known to be bred.


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

I did mention it..but I'll call them again and explain the situation on Monday


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm just wondering if it would be medically safe at that point. I'll call the vet monday and ask again. If there isn't an opening I will look at different vets.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with others that you don't want to wait a month - especially with a male who is twice her size. I'd go straight for the spay, and if your vet doesn't have time for an emergency, find one who does. It is too late for a mismate shot, and they can be hard on a dog.


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> I agree with others that you don't want to wait a month - especially with a male who is twice her size. I'd go straight for the spay, and if your vet doesn't have time for an emergency, find one who does. It is too late for a mismate shot, and they can be hard on a dog.


ok thanks


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

She's the little bitty one in the breed guess thread, isn't she? Yeah, I'm pretty sure that if you tell the vet you have a young toy-breed female who's been bred by a larger male, you'll get an appointment this week . And if not, try other vets--I'm sure one will see this as a proper emergency. I said I'd be uncomfortable waiting that long because of the puppies' development, but at her size her safety is at risk!


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

Willowy said:


> She's the little bitty one in the breed guess thread, isn't she? Yeah, I'm pretty sure that if you tell the vet you have a young toy-breed female who's been bred by a larger male, you'll get an appointment this week . And if not, try other vets--I'm sure one will see this as a proper emergency. I said I'd be uncomfortable waiting that long because of the puppies' development, but at her size her safety is at risk!


Yuppers, shes 9 lbs. and hes 23 lbs. 
I read that by that time they will be about the size of a quarter. A few months ago a shadowed my vet and got to watch a few spays. One of the dogs had some that were the size of the first joint of my thumb but this was at least a 20-30 lbs dog.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

You could see if there is a spay and neuter clinic in your area, one might happen to have an open appointment/ cancellation.


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

Rescued said:


> You could see if there is a spay and neuter clinic in your area, one might happen to have an open appointment/ cancellation.


There isn't one near me..


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

Kenneth McLean said:


> Much appreciated


not sure what you are talking about?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

ChesnutMutt said:


> not sure what you are talking about?


I was trying to figure that out myself.. posted on a bunch of threads with two words largely unrelated to the topic.


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I was trying to figure that out myself.. posted on a bunch of threads with two words largely unrelated to the topic.


-shrug- :/

looks like the post was deleted


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

Called the vet and they said that everything will be fine as long as we don't wait 9 weeks.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd still call another vet to get this done now. What about the male, when is he being neutered?


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> I'd still call another vet to get this done now. What about the male, when is he being neutered?


There is a spay and neuter clinic truck coming out in august. I sent the info to my stepmom since he is her dog...


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

is there really anything wrong with waiting til August 6th? No morally, just healthwise. The vet said that it will be ok and in the end I am going to listen to him.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

You've already had a vet (on this thread) tell you to get it done as soon as possible. I'd call another vet in your area and get a second (third, really) opinion.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm having a hard time finding a website that can give the approximate size of the puppies at that point in gestation. You said about the size of a quarter? Which is probably about right considering they'd only be about the size of a mouse when they were born . But even so, at her size, removing the uterine horns containing 5 or 6 quarter-size things could complicate the surgery a lot. Certainly the incision would have to be larger. And apparently the serious hormonal changes start around 3 weeks along. I'd want to have it done before her hormones go crazy. 

Yeah, I think I'd call a few other vets to get their opinions on the subject. I know it's fine up to 3 weeks (first "trimester") in but I think it gets riskier after that.

Your vet said it's safe but then my mom's vet said it was safe to spay a dog right after she came out of heat :/. And we nearly lost her. Just because he's willing to do it doesn't mean it's necessarily a good idea. And if the risk can be reduced by doing it sooner. . .


----------

